# Club Sandwich - Anyone ever have any luck?



## GaryFish

So here is the deal. Many years ago, American Angler featured a fly they called the Club Sandwich. It is a foam body hopper. Here is an example.









I tied up a bunch of them way back when, and have periodically used them over the years during hopper season. And I've gotta say, I either suck at life, or this fly sucks. Because I've never caught a thing on one. I've had more luck with hopper patterns like a Dave's Hopper, or my favorite, a bullet-head madam X hopper. Like this one. 









The club sandwich hoppers I have to admit, are pretty fun to tie if you like tying with foam. Anyway, as 'tis the season, I'm re-stocking my hopper box. So I thought I'd ask you guys - has anyone ever caught anything with the club sandwich hopper? If so, what color combinations with the foam work for you? If not, what is your "go to" hopper pattern?


----------



## Grandpa D

I don't do well with Hopper patterns at all. 
In fact, I gave up using them several years ago.
I just sucked at fishing with them I guess.

With that said, your pattern should work as well as any other pattern for someone that knows how to fish a hopper.


----------



## MarkM

I don't know about the Club Sandwich but I like the looks of your bullet-head madam X hopper. What is the recipe for that? My best hopper pattern is a Schroeder's Parachute hopper. I have done well with it over the years.


----------



## lunkerjunker

It works great on the South Fork of the Snake. But thats kinda a big bug river. Honestly I don't think I've ever caught anything on it elsewhere.


----------



## Packfish

Ditto on the South Fork- great river for tossing those types of flys.
I have always looked at the Club Sandwich as being like the picture below- though it can be many variations- the hopper version and or the stone fly version I have also done well with- sometimes on small streams- non-educated trout- mosty of them are in WY right ?

[*][*]


----------



## GaryFish

I've seen that little hopper you posted Packfish. I've seen it called a "chubby" and an "Chernobyl Hopper." I'm going to be hitting the South Fork in August, from a drift boat with a buddy from college. He said to tie up some hoppers. So that's what I'm doing. Its been a while, and the club sandwich is just fun to tie but looking in my fly boxes, I can remember tying a bunch in the past and fishing them - mostly on small streams. But even in hopper season, I've never done much good with them. So I guess I'll tie up a few dozen, if nothing, just for fun I guess. 

The Madam X Bullet head is really pretty easy. You can use elk or deer hair. Tie in some hair for the tail, then yellow dubbed body. I also use yellow closed cell foam, cut in a thin strip and wrapped around the hook for a body. Then tie in the deer or elk hair, tip facing forward. Wrap up to the eye, and then about 1/3 way back. Pull the hair towards the back of the hook and secure it with a few wraps. Then tie in the rubber legs with a few wraps. Then I'll pull the thread back up to the eye and whip finish and be done. Probably the easiest hopper pattern I know. But also the best I've found on the streams I've fished. 

As a side note, when I lived in Montana, we had a little stream where the fish would only take that Madam X hopper if I tied it with an orange body. Go figure. It took a while on that one, but when I got it figured out, a guy could almost feel guilty because he caught the fish so easily. Almost anyway.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

We floated the Madison River last week and slammed them with a hopper imitation that was really close to that first picture. The key with fishing a fly like that is timing and being able to cast right next to the bank. If we didn't get it within 10 inches or so of the bank we didn't get any hits.


----------



## Packfish

Tough to be that Turk though


----------



## GRIFF

The coolest take I have ever had on a fly was on a club sandwich. I was fishing a Central Utah creek and had a fish come out of the water about a foot away from the fly, jump about 18 inches in the air, and come down mouth open right on top of the fly. Unfortunately, because it grabbed the top of the fly I did not get a very good hook set and was unable to land that fish. I have had decent success with the club sandwich, but usually catch more fish on a dropper than any of the hopper patterns I fish.

Later, 
Griff


----------



## jpolson

I never even tried the "Club Sandwich", but I just looked and I still have the issue with that fly in it! Always fun looking through the old pile of American Anglers.


----------



## HighNDry

I love hopper fishing in the late summer through fall. I really don't use any other fly but a hopper once the summer hits (July through October). I fish easy water, however, where the trout are plentiful and most times hungry. I use a twisted foam pattern (tan and yellow body) with elk hair wing, foam head, and brown rubber legs. I haven't needed the overwing or kicker legs.


----------



## madonafly

I have tried the Club Sandwich sooooo many times. I really want that fly to work, but alas, ....I just like the simplicity of anything with hair. Elk Hair caddis in different sizes. Sofa's, Stimis, and Daves Hopper. I will however use foam hoppers for the durability, but I like them with dropper loops and always some sort of dropper.


----------

